# Small scuttle attic ladder



## Joeboo25 (Sep 18, 2012)

Is this the only reasonable solution for installing a ladder in a small (roughly 24" x 24") attic scuttle hole? I've seen the very expensive steel ones, but that just seams like overkill. 

I'm suprised there's only one manufacturer on the market.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-7...aximum-Load-Capacity-AA1510B/203009104?N=aqfh

I have room for a bigger hole, but I don't want to go through the trouble and I don't see much point since I'm not using the attic for storage.

Thanks.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Broaden your search to reach beyond Home Desperate just to start. There are many manufacturers out there.

The problem with attic systems is you have to frame to account for loads the mechanisms place on surrounding support and, of course, provide room for the ladder itself (stored and when in use) and clearance for you and stuff to get in. 24x24 is pretty small to be useable for storage? You will not be able to fit much but tiny boxes through that opening. 

Are you going to use this enough to warrant needing a permanent ladder into the attic? Seems like the cost of an attic system might be better spent as a contribution to a nice ladder system for use throughout the house?


----------



## Joeboo25 (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't have any plans for storage since there's plenty of basement, and I only need access for repair/installation work. Eventually I'm going to blow enough insulation up there to make the space unusable, but it would be nice to avoid dragging a ladder up and through the house every time I want access.

As an alternative, I might consider putting the cash towards a nice telescoping ladder that I could keep in the closet, but I'd have to find the right deal. :wink:

Home Depot is just the local distributer for the only brand I could find that would fit smaller holes. I'd love to look at other brands with similar products.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

For what little your going to go up there I'd just use a 6' aluminum step ladder.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think a solid multi-ladder system a good investment for most households unless they have extreme needs where a specialty ladder is needed. As Joe suggests, even a stepladder dedicated to getting in the attic and changing bulbs on the top floor seems more practical to me than an attic ladder you use only once in awhile. 

I do understand you not wanting to drag a ladder through the house but, again, how often are you really going to have to be up in the attic? Does the frequency warrant sinking $100-120 into a ladder you will not be able to use anywhere else?

Pull down attic ladders and stairs are nice so I am not arguing against them. Cost and return on the investment concerns me though.


----------



## Joeboo25 (Sep 18, 2012)

You do make a compelling case for a seperate ladder. 

I've been borrowing my Dad's multi-ladder, but it can be awkward in this situation. My scuttle is at the end of the hallway and I have to turn the ladder sideways into opposite bedroom doors to get it high enough to reach. Then I have to worm myself into one of the bedrooms and up under the doorframe as I go up the ladder. The amount of room added by using a straight ladder out in the hall seems like a highway in comparison.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

8' hallway ceiling and standing on a wooden 6' ladder should be easy ally opp :wink: up into the attic ...that spread on the other ladder is killing your climb it is straight up or nothing...forget the metal ladder.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWvYzI_LZ20


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

It's been a while since I had to look up one of these, but there are attic access ladders which store up into the attic when not in use provided that you have the attic height to do so. These are accessed by either removing the scuttle hole cover completely or having it hinged to fold back out of the way. There is a "stick or pole" which is used to grab the bottom of the ladder and it is pulled straight down, no folding. They are counter-balanced so as not to just fall down suddenly but stay in place until they are raised back up. The only one I bought for a customer was wooden. At that time there was not an aluminum unit available. But in today's world--who knows? The two big box stores in my area had no idea of these units even with a picture. A locally owned builder supply house took the time to research the manufacturers name and ordered it for me. Although this unit was somewhere in the $200 range it was worth it for this home.
 You got my curiosity up: Look at this one, it does come in at $200+ though depending on the buying source--[SIZE=-1][FONT=arial,sans-serif] *Werner AA8 8-Foot Televator Telescoping Attic Ladder* [/FONT][/SIZE]


----------

